# Simple Smoked Alligator Salad For Sunday Lunch!



## leah elisheva (Aug 16, 2015)

Happy Sunday to all!

I had some frozen alligator tail meat to use up & thus thawed it, mopped it through avocado oil & some coarse "somewhat spicy" Turkish paprika - the "Aleppo" variety; and smoked it with hickory for 23 minutes on low heat.

Usually I bang my alligator out on high heat for 15 minutes, so I thought I'd do low heat, and go longer and should not have! 

23 minutes was a little too much and 15 it shall be for the next time, but it was good nonetheless!

Also, the somewhat spicy paprika got MEGA spicy once smoked - a whole different spice!

And so, from the oysters I ate for breakfast today, (alongside a red grapefruit half); to the 'spicy as all get out' smoked paprika alligator, layered over baby romaine salad today - with smoked Chardonnay sea salt, and an avocado oil & apple cider vinegar & dried cilantro dressing, coupled with our epic heat, 92 degrees expected today - I feel like it's been a Louisiana day!

Speaking of which, how is our favorite tugboat Cappy contributor on this site?? I haven't seen one of his posts or fantastic videos in ages??? Anyone? CappyR? Are you out there? Thought you'd like my meal today!

Cheers to all and to a wonderful new week filled with fantastic surprises tenfold! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 16, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 16, 2015)

Smoked crimini (baby Bella) mushrooms for that time too - in the same seasoning.


----------



## tropics (Aug 16, 2015)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Smoked crimini (baby Bella) mushrooms for that time too - in the same seasoning.


Leah another work of art plating,that fantastic looking dish.The meat took on some great color for that short time.Thanks for sharing

Richie


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you so much Richie!

It was lovely albeit SOOOOOO spicy once that Turkish paprika got smoked! And a little less time on the smoker may have been softer (or in the past has been, with my alligator meals) but fun stuff and I have officially cleaned out my freezer and just crave some bone in rack of elk chops!!!!! Smiles.

Happy Sunday! Make today delicious! - Leah


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 17, 2015)

Leah, Another awesome meal !!!!!!!!


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice cook!! 
What does alligator meat taste like? Never had any.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 17, 2015)

Looks great! Knowing you, I'm guessing you were sashaying through a swamp one evening and a kindly alligator hunter bestowed his catch upon you just because you smiled in his direction. I still can't get over the stripers the fishermen gave you. You have a knack! 
By the way, where might one find CappyR's blog and videos? I did a quick search and didn't come up with anything.


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 17, 2015)

Thank you Hardcookin! The alligator has a pounded veal taste and texture (think veal scallopini) and is fairly light ,much like that too. I prefer it cooked less than I did this one, as this time was a tad dry & less juicy but now I know better than to ignore the clock.

And Andrew, thanks too! You made me laugh!!! I can't get over the generous gifts of fresh creatures from some very thoughtful folk indeed - from mackerel to stripers and so forth. I am so grateful, and while I LOVE your alligator story of me better than my actual procurement of it from a store, I indeed bought it and had it in my freezer. But you cracked me up with the hypothetical imagery! Thank you tons! 

As for more humor too, our CappyR, on this site, used to post all kinds of blogs and videos of him cooking deep southern treasures. He had joined our wine group and contributed on frogs legs and the wine he drank (plum wine perhaps) and I realized when making the gator, that I haven't seen a post or peep from him recently at all.

I will look around some too and see if I can locate one.

Meanwhile, thanks very much for the smiles, and happy new week!! Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 18, 2015)

*CrazyMoon!!!* Good morning! And thanks very much for the comments and points too! So very kind. (Just got the notification of your post, and it somehow didn't appear on my screen yesterday or I would have replied). Anyway, thanks tons! Happy Tuesday to you!! Make today delicious!!!! - Leah


----------



## okie362 (Aug 18, 2015)

Do you have a spare bedroom or an empty couch?  A spot on the back porch perhaps?  I'd pay money just to hang out and watch your cooking adventures.  Especially after the play-by-play on the stripers from stringer to plate.  Entertainment and fine dining...What more could one ask for?


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 18, 2015)

Okie362!!! Thank you so much!

I agree that food and wine and good conversation & good people, well, that makes for everything!

I'll post my latest eats into my "Meals & Deals Lately" thread in our winos group in a few minutes & meanwhile send terrific Tuesday cheer your way and to all! - Leah


----------



## bear55 (Aug 18, 2015)

You never cease to amaze...

Richard


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you so much Richard!!!! And happy Tuesday to you!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## bkleinsmid (Aug 18, 2015)

Morn'n Leah......

That gator looks great.......like all your meals. Artistry on a plate.

Now this reminds me.......I need to make some more "Rattle-Gator" sausage.

Have a smok'n great week......

Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey Brad! What's Shakin?? (As you Westerners say so well)!

Yes, this gator was a nice treat, despite me overcooking it a tad this time.

Hope your week is wonderful!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 18, 2015)

love your very eclectic variety of food. good and adventurous tastes. live and learn with gator, who woulda known?


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 19, 2015)

Well thank you MSUICEMAN! Food is such fun! As is life! And happy midweek to you! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## bmaddox (Aug 19, 2015)

This just reminded me that I have a few packages of gator tail in the freezer. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 19, 2015)

Thank you Bmaddox! So glad you have some! Enjoy, enjoy! And happy midweek to you!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## bmaddox (Aug 19, 2015)

I actually have some left that I hunted myself. It is a lot better than farm raised (although it is wayyyy harder to get than just going to the store and buying some).


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 19, 2015)

BMaddox that is so very wild and impressive! You are a brave one!! And that must be much better than farmed indeed! Fantastic stuff! Amazing!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

